

Ask HN: How best to sell used server hardware? - schizoidboy

Hi there. I've recently moved to Amazon EC2, and now I'm left with a few rack servers that I had at a co-location facility in NYC. I've tried Craigslist and eBay, but I've found very little interest, even though I'm starting a $2,200 (circa 2008), 8 core, 8GM RAM box at $400.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions on where or how to sell used server hardware?
======
Kadin
I think because of moves just like yours, server hardware isn't worth what you
think it is. Go lower.

I'm down in the DC area rather than NYC, but I've sold old tech assets on CL
with regularity -- there are lots of buyers out there. It's just that
sometimes it's hard to swallow the prices that people are willing to pay.

With so many people moving to cloud-based services or virtual-server setups
(or to colos that don't let you bring your own hardware), I think the retail
market for rackmount servers has shrunk significantly from what it was a few
years ago, when you'd routinely get small companies buying them.

~~~
schizoidboy
I think you're absolutely right, but I guess I'm just a little bit surprised
it is so bad. Oh well.

------
RobGR
Computers are basically free on a small scale. Most of the cost is electricity
to run them and various other overhead and management. As a freelance
programmer and linux sys admin, I have so many servers, desktops, older
laptops, and etc that customers have given me free, that even though I only
keep the working ones, right now only one person at a time can fit into my
office.

I'm not sure what "the solution" is, or even if there is a problem. But I
think that if you have old unused computer hardware, the more profitable thing
you can do is simply use it in your business directly and thus avoid buying
more new stuff later on.

------
chrisbolt
If 1 year old 8 core 8GB boxes are only going for $400, what can I do with a
bunch of 3 year old 2 core 4GB boxes, where it's making more sense for me to
replace them with newer boxes that use less power and space?

------
tsbardella
State surplus in south carolina does not take servers any more. they are
junked even if they have warranty on them. They cant sell them to other
agencies much less the public

------
rickharrison
I would also be interested. Shoot an email to rah5051 at gmail

------
toddml
I'm interested. Toss an email to todd at bit.ly

